# Moving to Malaga area in August



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi. Could I just pick some brains,??

I am aiming to move to the Malaga area in Aug this year. I want to bring all my furniture, if I store it, it will cost more than to ship it to Malaga. Is there any advise on this plan, I want to bring it because it will feel more like my home than if I rented a furnished place.

Also I am a Teft teacher and was wondering how the teach English market is doing currently. Any advise and replies welcome. Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Rebecca, welcome to the forum. You will find a wealth of info re moving on here, there have been many previous posts on a similar line so it may be worth you trawling through them. 

Best of luck with the move, I envy you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ladybeck said:


> Hi. Could I just pick some brains,??
> 
> I am aiming to move to the Malaga area in Aug this year. I want to bring all my furniture, if I store it, it will cost more than to ship it to Malaga. Is there any advise on this plan, I want to bring it because it will feel more like my home than if I rented a furnished place.
> 
> ...



The first thing is finding somewhere to live and will it accommodate your furniture?? 

The employment situation in Spain is horrendous, so before you move, you would be advised to have a job to go to. To become a resident in Spain, you'll need proof of income and healthcare. So an employment contract will give you that.

It maybe worth you doing a couple of fact finding visits prior to moving, so you can see properties and you can have a look at what employment maybe available

Jo xxx


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello, why do you envy me? Do you live in Spain? 
To be honest I am dredding the move but can't wait for it to be done. Packing boxes, clothes and all the stuff ive collected throughout the years.....I have ordered a massive skip lol.


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for your advise xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ladybeck said:


> Hello, why do you envy me? Do you live in Spain?
> To be honest I am dredding the move but can't wait for it to be done. Packing boxes, clothes and all the stuff ive collected throughout the years.....I have ordered a massive skip lol.


if you're dreading it, why are you doing it :confused2:

do you have a job lined up?


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't wait to be living there but the thought of how much I need to do before then is scaring me. I can't wait to go, the exciting bit for me is when I get in the car and go. My friend is driving down with me so it'll be another road trip for us. My son and 2 of his friends are also going to drive down also, so he is very excited. 

No I haven't lined up a job so far. I haven't applied for anything yet. I am hoping to get a tefl job but I can wait, I have money so that I can relax for a while. 

Where do you live?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ladybeck said:


> I can't wait to be living there but the thought of how much I need to do before then is scaring me. I can't wait to go, the exciting bit for me is when I get in the car and go. My friend is driving down with me so it'll be another road trip for us. My son and 2 of his friends are also going to drive down also, so he is very excited.
> 
> No I haven't lined up a job so far. I haven't applied for anything yet. I am hoping to get a tefl job but I can wait, I have money so that I can relax for a while.
> 
> Where do you live?


I live a long way from Málaga - about half way down on the sticky-out bit on the right


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

My brother used to live in Huelva, I speak Spanish, I lived in Mallorca for a few years but there are no jobs there and housing costs are much higher than in the area's I would like to live!

Do you work? Are you retired? Where are you from originally?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ladybeck said:


> My brother used to live in Huelva, I speak Spanish, I lived in Mallorca for a few years but there are no jobs there and housing costs are much higher than in the area's I would like to live!
> 
> Do you work? Are you retired? Where are you from originally?


from the UK, working hard to support two teenagers!


your ability to speak Spanish will help - you say your son is coming with you - is that just for the trip, or he he moving here too?


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

He will be staying with me too. He is 18 and at the moment I can support him but eventually he'll get a part time job or something. I want him to learn Spanish


----------



## Minnie_Goodsoup (Dec 19, 2013)

There are tons of TEFL jobs, I got five interviews within a few days and a job on my second day HOWEVER, you do have to accept the pay will be very low and the hours very long. I generally do 10:00-1:00, 17/18:00-22:00 and if you get a 40 hour week (which is horrible for any teacher) you'd probably still only be getting just over 1000 euros. And also sometimes my academy tries to stick me in classes during siesta - Mondays I don't get to eat lunch, for example. 

If you've got some amazing qualifications/experience, then you can get something better, otherwise, it's liveable, but it's not really fun. I love my students, love teaching, hate the business.


----------



## ladybeck (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Minnie. I have both teacher training and I've trained people where I last worked I also took part in a summer camp with 7 year olds a few years back. I have business qualifications and I'm a trainer but also I'm tefl certified and have taught in the past. 
I have to move due to my medical condition. I want to work around 25 hours. I do have other income also.
Where do you live and work? Do you mind me asking you how old you are? I am 48. The one thing I am worried about is whether they treat disabled or older people differently? 
So much to think about.  y


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ladybeck said:


> He will be staying with me too. He is 18 and at the moment I can support him but eventually he'll get a part time job or something. I want him to learn Spanish



Heck, you're good. I refuse to support any of mine once they become adults lol!!! At 18, you/he may have to declare his source of income and get additional healthcare??

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Heck, you're good. I refuse to support any of mine once they become adults lol!!! At 18, you/he may have to declare his source of income and get additional healthcare??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, you'll both have to register and apply for residence within 90 days of arrival, and I think your son will have to do his independently - i.e show regular income as undernoted going into his own Dpanish bank account.

If not working, you will each have to have private healthcare cover and approx 600€/month going into a Spanish bank account. Some areas also ask for approx 6000 in savings.

If you don't try to get a TEFL job to start Aug/ Sept it might be hard to get one before the same time next year, and as others have said the pay is usually pretty poor.


----------

